#  > General Zone >  > Computer & Internet >  >  >  Russian to English PDF translator

## devildare013

i am having few files in PDF format in Russian language.
I need to translate in English.
how can i do this?
need help

regards,


Nirav Patel
devildare013@gmail.comSee More: Russian to English PDF translator

----------


## aadamx

> i am having few files in PDF format in Russian language.
> I need to translate in English.
> how can i do this?
> need help
> 
> regards,
> Nirav Patel
> devildare013@gmail.com



Use translator from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], russian to english. Use copy & paste.

----------


## devildare013

> Use translator from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], russian to english. Use copy & paste.



thanks for suggestion.
but i m having PDF files so need something more convenient.

----------


## Emre Uzun

use multilizer pdf translator

----------

